# Cyp tibeticum.



## Stone (Feb 6, 2014)

A friend has a flask of this. How does he treat it? The seedlings are starting to grow.
Thanks....


----------



## Dido (Feb 7, 2014)

Have a lot of fun. 
Tibeticum need very cool roots all the time. this is very important. 
Would grow them fully anorganic maybe a littel leav mull in the potting media, about max 10%. 
Use Perlite as main mix.
Very shade, as tibeticum is one of the worst things to keep alive. Seedling are better. But I killed over 90% in growing, them and loosed again one after flowering last year. 
The hot tmeps and over 30 was very bad on the tibeticum. 
Keep them well drained, as they are sensitive to root.


----------



## quietaustralian (Feb 7, 2014)

I haven't lost any yet, fingers crossed. The plants are in the fridge for summer, if I get a chance I'll take some picks of when they are shooting again.
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25700

Regards, Mick


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 7, 2014)

Mick,

I kept one alive through a summer here, which surprised me. I've heard of a person growing these successfully in Maryland, USA, which sees some pretty hot temperatures. The real trick is to keep them very well drained, especially during dormancy.

To be honest, I wouldn't want to try this species (or any of the interior mountain Chinese species) in a hot climate. Others are much more likely candidates - pubescens, kentuckiense, formosanum, japonicum, segawai, etc. are all much more likely to succeed. Winters at 3000 meters on the verge of the Tibetian Plateau are long, dry and absolute - while summers are wet, cloudy, and continuously cool. Hard to match those conditions even in many cold temperate climates.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Feb 23, 2014)

I have killed my share of this species. I have of late had some success with plants that were excellent when I received them, tibeticum breaks down in shipping rapidly. 

When outside I have them in light shade all day with fine misting every two hours from 9 AM - 7 PM to keep them cool. The misting is done for 30 seconds. I use 100% perlite under these conditions to keep the rhizome from rotting.

Ron


----------



## monocotman (Feb 24, 2014)

*tibeticum culture*

Mine are treated like the rest of my cyps.
Over potted and grown in 90% super coarse perlite plus a bit of bark.
Watered/fed generously when in growth and then put in the garage for winter and not watered at all until growth is seen.
I'be grown a couple from seedlings and they grew fine.
When happy they can increase in size quite quickly.
In the Uk climate they don't seem to be more susceptible to higher temps than other cyps but then we don't get much over 25 and rarely over 30 degrees.
This summer we had some hot weather but all the cyps were out of the sun all day and were watered every evening, so there was no apparent stress reaction.
I think that root growth is key and this is where inorganics score highly.
A plant with a good root system can withstand high temps much better than one that has a poor root system.
Cyps don't have the most robust root systems at best so anything that improves this helps.
Roots growing in perlite can last several years - at least 5 - and this really helps when stressful times happen,
Regards,
David


----------



## Stone (Feb 24, 2014)

monocotman said:


> Mine are treated like the rest of my cyps.
> Over potted and grown in 90% super coarse perlite plus a bit of bark.
> Watered/fed generously when in growth and then put in the garage for winter and not watered at all until growth is seen.
> I'be grown a couple from seedlings and they grew fine.
> ...



Thanks David, some good information there


----------

